# Zeilenabstand einer JTextPane verändern?



## milanwb (6. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine JTextPane und trage dort mehrere Zeilen mit Smilies ein.
Das Problem ist jedoch, dass diese Icons höher sind als der eigentliche Textabstand - Mein Text wird verschoben!

Nun zu meiner Frage: Besteht die Möglichkeit diesen Zeilenabstand zu vergrößern? Ich hatte früher schon einmal einen Beitrag  hierzu, der dann leider zwischen den Anderen unterging!

Hier noch ein Bild, was das Problem verdeutlicht:







Vielleicht hat noch einer eine Idee - oder einen Lösungsvorschlag von der Idee in meinem anderen Beitrag!

Grüße

Michael


----------



## André Uhres (7. Jan 2007)

StyleConstants.setLineSpacing


----------



## milanwb (7. Jan 2007)

Hi,

das hatte ich bereits ausprobiert - nur leider ohne Erfolg!

Aber einem Freund von mir kam eine Idee - ich werde diese gleich mal ausprobieren (Ich glaube genau das war auch der Tipp in meinem anderen Beitrag):

Ich erstelle einfach ein neues ImageIcon mit der Höhe des gewünschten Zeilenabstands und der Breite 0 und füge es an den anfang jeder Zeile ein! Dürfte doch klappen hoff ich 

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## André Uhres (7. Jan 2007)

Oder die "FontSize" so gross setzen, daß die Smilies immer reinpassen. Allerdings wird die Schrift dann vielleicht doch zu gross..

EDIT: Die Lösung mit dem Icon müsste klappen: 
Du machst dir einfach eine Bilddatei "space.gif", Grösse 1x24 (Breite 0 wird wohl nicht gehen), 
Farbe = die Hintergrundfarbe der JTextPane


----------



## milanwb (8. Jan 2007)

Hi,

habe das mit nem 30 pxl hohen und 1 pxl breiten Bildchen gemacht -

Nur habe ich nicht die Hintergrundfarbe der Pane genommen, sondern ein durchsichtiges gif! Funktioniert super!

Vielen dank für die Hilfe!

milan


----------

